# Gamersgate download



## espmonaco (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm trying to download Hearts of Iron 2 after purchasing it online at gamersgate.com

But when I try to attempt a download it comes up with error 2 and this stops me from downloading the game at all.

Can you please advise how to fix this? I have uploaded a screenshot of what happens.


----------



## binkman (Jul 12, 2009)

I had the same problem. My MacBook didn't want to let the downloader make its own file path. In the error message, the downloader will tell you that it couldn't create the file path: /Users/your_user_name/Desktop/GamersGate temporary
files/4841/__MACOSX/._hoi2_ub.dmg

You need to go to your desktop and make a folder "GamersGate temporary
files", then inside it a folder "4841", then inside it a folder "__MACOSX". Type these folder names exactly as they appear in the error message, in the same filepath and then run the downloader. This solved my problem.


----------

